# qt3 und qt4 hängen im emerge world "gelöst"

## hoppel118

Hallo!

Habe mir vor kurzem Gentoo installiert. Habe einige Zeit mit Kubuntu, Ubuntu und Fedora Core 6 gearbeitet, aber nichts hat mich wirklich befriedigt.  :Smile:  In der Hoffnung hier die Befriedigung zu finden, machte ich mich ans Werk! Es läuft auch soweit super!

Habe X installiert und konfiguriert, KDE und Beryl laufen wunderbar mit meinem IBM Thinkpad T40 und der Radeon Mobility 7500, was mir in der Vergangenheit viel Probleme bereitet  hat. Naja, einmal gewusst wie...

So nun zu meinem eigentlichen Problem!

Wenn ich ein:

emerge -vaDNu world

ausführe hängt dort noch qt3 und qt4 drin. Es kommt zu mir unerklärlichen Fehlern, wie z.B.:

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++: Internal error: Killed (program cc1plus) oder

virtual memory exhausted: Cannot allocate memory

Das ganze endet schließlich mit:

[bug]

!!! ERROR: x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 3331:   Called src_compile

  qt-3.3.6-r4.ebuild, line 199:   Called die

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/x11-libs:qt-3.3.6-r4:20070402-214305.log'.

[/bug]

Woran liegt das? Hab schon gegoogelt und in diversen Foren geschaut, aber eine Lösung hab ich nicht wirklich gefunden! Klärt mich bitte mal auf!!!  :Smile: 

den kompletten Bug-Report könnt ihr hier abrufen, am Ende erscheinen die ganzen Fehler:

http://michaelhopp.eu/linux/x11-libs:qt-3.3.6-r4:20070402-214305.log

GreetziLast edited by hoppel118 on Tue Apr 10, 2007 9:50 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## jmbsvicetto

Hi and welcome to the forums.

Posts in the support forums should be made in English. If you wish / need to write a post in German, it should be made on the German forum at the International forums. If you want your post to remain here, please translate it to english. If not, reply in German and we'll move it to the german forum.

By the way, about your error, are you sure you're using a swap partition? It seems like you don't have enough memory to do the compiling.

----------

## think4urs11

Moved from Portage & Programming to Deutsches Forum (German).

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Quote:*   

> virtual memory exhausted: Cannot allocate memory 

 

Du hast zu wenig Speicher. Wie viel Hauptspeicher hast du denn und wie viel Swapspeicher.

----------

## hoppel118

Hey!

Soryy, I thought to be in the german forum...

in english:

I' ve got the following error-messages while compiling qt3.  Everything works: Xorg, KDE, Firefox... Why qt3 and qt4 doesn't?

If I do emerge -vaDNu world there are to see the 2 jobs (qt3 and qt4).

qt3-compiling brings the following errors:

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++: Internal error: Killed (program cc1plus) or

virtual memory exhausted: Cannot allocate memory

ends with:

[bug=]

!!! ERROR: x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4 failed.

Call stack:

ebuild.sh, line 1614: Called dyn_compile

ebuild.sh, line 971: Called qa_call 'src_compile'

environment, line 3331: Called src_compile

qt-3.3.6-r4.ebuild, line 199: Called die

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/x11-libs:qt-3.3.6-r4:20070402-214305.log'

[/bug]

complete Bugreport you can find here:

[url]

http://michaelhopp.eu/linux/x11-libs:qt-3.3.6-r4:20070402-214305.log

[/url]

I've got  about 512MB RAM and 1 GB SWAP... I don't think this to be the error, i compiled kde and Xorg, mozilla-firefox, wpa_supplicant, beryl ... everything without errors!

Greetz

----------

## hoppel118

Oh, jetzt bin ich ja doch schon im deutschen Forum...  :Laughing: 

512MB RAM und 1 GB SWAP, das müsste doch ausreichen oder was?!

----------

## hoppel118

Moinsen,

hat sonst keiner ne idee?

[/u]

Gruß

----------

## Klaus Meier

Zwei Ideen hätte ich noch: Ist Swap im Kernel aktiviert? Und hast du den Swap in die fstab eingetragen. So wie es aussieht, wird Swap nicht genutzt. Gib mal die Ausgabe von free an, während du kompilierst.

----------

## amaroc

 *hoppel118 wrote:*   

> Habe mir vor kurzem Gentoo installiert. 

 

Gib mal bitte noch ein paar mehr Informationen über dein System:

```
emerge --info

genlop -ie x11-libs/qt
```

Da du einen Laptop hast: Hattest du zwischendurch suspend/resume gemacht? - Eventuell mal neu booten  :Sad: 

revdep-rebuild gemacht?

Ist deine Installation halbwegs sauber? (emerge --depclean -vp )

----------

## flammenflitzer

Die Fehlermeldung sieht nach einem Problem mit dem RAM aus. Ich würde mal prüfen, ob der SWAP genutzt wird (ggf.ob der RAM i.O. ist) und ggf. mal ohne xserver einloggen und kompillieren.

----------

## hoppel118

@ Klaus Meier

free-Ausgabe ohne zu kompilieren:

```
asterix ~ # free

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:        513832     261996     251836          0       5812      87980

-/+ buffers/cache:     168204     345628

Swap:       977248          0     977248

```

Wie gebe ich free, whrend des kompilierens ein?

mein Eintrag in der fstab:

```
/dev/hda3               none            swap            sw              0 0
```

@amaroc

```

asterix ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.2.2 (default-linux/x86/2006.1, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.19-gentoo-r5-asterix i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.19-gentoo-r5-asterix i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1500MHz

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 04 Apr 2007 08:20:01 +0000

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://trumpetti.atm.tut.fi/gentoo/"

MAKEOPTS="-j"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local /usr/portage/local/xeffects/trunk /usr/portage/local/xeffects/experimental /usr/portage/local/lefous_portage_overlay /usr/portage/local/layman/xeffects"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="a52 aac aiglx alsa berkdb bitmap-fonts cdparanoia cdr cli doc dri dts dvd dvdr fam firefox ftp gdbm gpm iconv ipv6 isdnlog libg++ midi ncurses nls nptl nptlonly opengl pam pcre perl ppds pppd python readline reflection session spell spl sse sse2 ssl tcpd truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode wxgtk x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

```
asterix ~ # genlop -ie x11-libs/qt

bash: genlop: command not found

```

Da funktioniert irgendwas nicht...

```
asterix ~ # revdep-rebuild

bash: revdep-rebuild: command not found

```

Da funktioniert auch irgendwas nicht... Das sieht ja schon verdächtig aus. Das revdep-rebuild nicht funtioniert ist mir schon öfters aufgefallen, hab mir aber keine weiteren Gedanken darüber gemacht.

```
asterix ~ # emerge --depclean -vp

*** WARNING ***  Depclean may break link level dependencies.  Thus, it is

*** WARNING ***  recommended to use a tool such as `revdep-rebuild` (from

*** WARNING ***  app-portage/gentoolkit) in order to detect such breakage.

*** WARNING ***

*** WARNING ***  Also study the list of packages to be cleaned for any obvious

*** WARNING ***  mistakes. Packages that are part of the world set will always

*** WARNING ***  be kept.  They can be manually added to this set with

*** WARNING ***  `emerge --noreplace <atom>`.  Packages that are listed in

*** WARNING ***  package.provided (see portage(5)) will be removed by

*** WARNING ***  depclean, even if they are part of the world set.

*** WARNING ***

*** WARNING ***  As a safety measure, depclean will not remove any packages

*** WARNING ***  unless *all* required dependencies have been resolved.  As a

*** WARNING ***  consequence, it is often necessary to run

*** WARNING ***  `emerge --update --newuse --deep world` prior to depclean.

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> These are the packages that would be unmerged:

 x11-drivers/xf86-video-vmware

    selected: 10.13.0

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 app-crypt/hashalot

    selected: 0.3-r2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-libs/gmp

    selected: 4.2.1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-drivers/xf86-video-imstt

    selected: 1.1.0

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-drivers/xf86-video-nsc

    selected: 2.8.1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-libs/libXvMC

    selected: 1.0.2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-drivers/xf86-video-s3virge

    selected: 1.9.1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-libs/mpfr

    selected: 2.2.0_p16

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-drivers/xf86-video-i128

    selected: 1.2.0

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-libs/dbus-qt3-old

    selected: 0.70

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-drivers/xf86-video-trident

    selected: 1.2.1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-drivers/xf86-video-neomagic

    selected: 1.1.1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-drivers/xf86-video-cirrus

    selected: 1.1.0

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 virtual/libstdc++

    selected: 3.3

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-drivers/xf86-video-v4l

    selected: 0.1.1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-drivers/xf86-video-tga

    selected: 1.1.0

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 sys-fs/cryptsetup-luks

    selected: 1.0.3-r2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-drivers/xf86-video-sis

    selected: 0.9.1-r1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 sys-apps/hotplug-base

    selected: 20040401

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-drivers/xf86-video-tdfx

    selected: 1.2.1-r1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-drivers/xf86-video-sisusb

    selected: 0.8.1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-drivers/xf86-video-glint

    selected: 1.1.1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-drivers/xf86-video-voodoo

    selected: 1.1.0

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev

    selected: 0.3.0

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-drivers/xf86-video-i740

    selected: 1.1.0

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-drivers/xf86-video-dummy

    selected: 0.2.0

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-libs/pth

    selected: 2.0.3

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-libs/libassuan

    selected: 0.6.10

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-drivers/xf86-video-savage

    selected: 2.1.1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 sys-fs/device-mapper

    selected: 1.02.10-r1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-drivers/xf86-video-tseng

    selected: 1.1.0

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-drivers/xf86-video-ark

    selected: 0.6.0

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-perl/Net-SSLeay

    selected: 1.25

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-drivers/xf86-video-rendition

    selected: 4.1.0

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 app-crypt/qca-tls

    selected: 1.0-r3

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-drivers/xf86-video-via

    selected: 0.2.1-r1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-drivers/xf86-video-mga

    selected: 1.4.2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 net-nds/openldap

    selected: 2.3.24-r1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-drivers/xf86-video-siliconmotion

    selected: 1.4.1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 app-crypt/qca

    selected: 1.0-r2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-drivers/xf86-video-cyrix

    selected: 1.1.0

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 app-crypt/gnupg

    selected: 1.9.21 1.4.6

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-drivers/xf86-video-chips

    selected: 1.1.1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-drivers/xf86-video-apm

    selected: 1.1.1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-libs/dbus-glib

    selected: 0.72

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-libs/libksba

    selected: 0.9.15

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810

    selected: 1.6.5

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-drivers/xf86-video-s3

    selected: 0.4.1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 sys-apps/dbus

    selected: 1.0.2-r1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv

    selected: 1.2.0

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 sys-apps/hal

    selected: 0.5.7.1-r5

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-perl/IO-Socket-SSL

    selected: 1.02

   protected: none

     omitted: none

>>> 'Selected' packages are slated for removal.

>>> 'Protected' and 'omitted' packages will not be removed.

Packages installed:   426

Packages in world:    41

Packages in system:   56

Unique package names: 426

Required packages:    373

Number to remove:     53
```

@ flammenflitzer

Ich kompiliere grundsätzlich ohne x!

Werd mal nen emerge --depclean ausführen, da ist ja auch einiges to remove...

Danke erstmal für die Tips, meld mich später nochma... Warum läuft revdep-rebuild nicht?

Greetz

----------

## hoppel118

emerge --depclean ausgeführt...

```
emerge --depclean -vp

*** WARNING ***  Depclean may break link level dependencies.  Thus, it is

*** WARNING ***  recommended to use a tool such as `revdep-rebuild` (from

*** WARNING ***  app-portage/gentoolkit) in order to detect such breakage.

*** WARNING ***

*** WARNING ***  Also study the list of packages to be cleaned for any obvious

*** WARNING ***  mistakes. Packages that are part of the world set will always

*** WARNING ***  be kept.  They can be manually added to this set with

*** WARNING ***  `emerge --noreplace <atom>`.  Packages that are listed in

*** WARNING ***  package.provided (see portage(5)) will be removed by

*** WARNING ***  depclean, even if they are part of the world set.

*** WARNING ***

*** WARNING ***  As a safety measure, depclean will not remove any packages

*** WARNING ***  unless *all* required dependencies have been resolved.  As a

*** WARNING ***  consequence, it is often necessary to run

*** WARNING ***  `emerge --update --newuse --deep world` prior to depclean.

Calculating dependencies... done!

Packages installed:   373

Packages in world:    41

Packages in system:   56

Unique package names: 373

Required packages:    373

Number to remove:     0
```

----------

## nikaya

 *hoppel118 wrote:*   

>  Warum läuft revdep-rebuild nicht?
> 
> 

 

```
emerge -av gentoolkit
```

Da ist es drin.

```
MAKEOPTS="-j"
```

Hmm,steht das wirklich so da drin?Kannst Du ohne weiteres auf "-j2"setzen (make.conf).

----------

## flammenflitzer

revdep-rebuild Hast Du das auch installiert? app-portage/gentoolkit-dev oder app-portage/gentoolkit. (Würde ich beides installieren.)

----------

## hoppel118

nee, hatte ich nicht, mach ich jetzt... Aber wird mich das zum Erfolg bringen mein eig Problem zu lösen? Schaun mer mal!

Greetz

----------

## hoppel118

```
asterix ~ # revdep-rebuild

Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

will be emerged.

Collecting system binaries and libraries... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files)

Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath)

Checking dynamic linking consistency...

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild)

Assigning files to ebuilds... Nothing to rebuild

Evaluating package order... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order)

Dynamic linking on your system is consistent... All done.

```

revdep-rebuild ist nun sauber, aber der genlop-Befehl funktioniert noch nicht. Wofür soll der gut sein?

```

asterix ~ # genlop -ie x11-libs/qt

bash: genlop: command not found
```

----------

## hoppel118

```
MAKEOPTS="-j"
```

hab ich in der make.conf angepasst, wofür steht das?

```
MAKEOPTS="-j2"
```

----------

## nikaya

 *hoppel118 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> revdep-rebuild ist nun sauber, aber der genlop-Befehl funktioniert noch nicht. Wofür soll der gut sein?
> 
> ```
> ...

 

```
eix genlop

* app-portage/genlop

     Available versions:  0.30.5 (~)0.30.6

     Homepage:            http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/perl

     Description:         A nice emerge.log parser
```

----------

## flammenflitzer

Weiß ich auch nicht. Laß uns mal nachsehen. http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=genlop&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=lr%3Dlang_de

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Emerge_beobachten

http://ganto.no-ip.org/?page_id=4

----------

## flammenflitzer

 *hoppel118 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> MAKEOPTS="-j"
> ```
> ...

 

Installationshandbuch.

----------

## amaroc

 *hoppel118 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> asterix ~ # emerge --info
> 
> ...

 

mmh, für dein qt-Problem würde ich die use-flags qt3 qt3support qt4 setzen. Falls noch nicht installiert, nimm ufed dafür.

```
emerge ufed
```

 *hoppel118 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> asterix ~ # genlop -ie x11-libs/qt
> 
> ...

 

Ja, dir fehlt genlop. eix am Besten auch gleich installieren.

```
emerge genlop

emerge eix
```

genlop und eix sind hervorragende portage Utilities. Am Besten mal im Forum suchen.

Wenn du nach setzen der qt-flags weiterhin Abbrüche bei 

```
emerge -vaDNu world
```

 hast, prüf doch mal ob noch andere Pakete warten 

```
emerge -vDNup world 
```

 Ggfs. kannst du mit 

```
emerge --resume --skipfirst
```

 diese erstmal überstzen und dann qt nochmal versuchen. Viel Glück.

----------

## hoppel118

Danke für die vielen Tips!

Ein revdep-rebuild hat Abhilfe geschaftt! Danach lief alles wunderbar! 

@amaroc

Die USEFLAGS=" qt3 qt4" hatte ich ursprünglich auch gesetzt, hab sie nur rausgenommen, weils ja absolut nicht laufen wollte, sogesehen als letzte Lösung.

Hab jetzt "qt3 qt3support qt4" gesetzt.... Mit ufed eix und genlop werde ich mich nochma genauer auseinander setzen.

Folgendes brauchte ich nicht mehr zu machen, da ich schon durch "emerge -vDNup world" wusste, welche Pakete noch anstehen. Die hab ich dann einzeln kompiliert. Es waren 5 Pakete oder so.

```
emerge --resume --skipfirst
```

Aber interssant zu wissen, dass es das gibt.

Danke, danke!!!!!   :Very Happy: 

Wo kann ich den Thread auf gelöst setzen?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Gehst ganz nach oben un klickst bei deinem ersten Beitrag auf "edit". Und dann im Titel das geliebte "Gelöst" hinzufügen.

----------

